# Lake Texana



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying catfishing at Texana. It would be my 13yo son and me in kayaks, so we'd have to stay relatively close to launch site. 
Anyone have any tips?
I plan on setting jug lines, but would like to catch some on rod and reel if possible. 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

No advice except watch out for the gators.


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

Catfishin can be great on Lake Texana. I dont know how well the fisheries have bounced back from the severe drought we had earlier this year. Any launch site in particular that you plan to launch from? I would recommend launching from the ramp on Hwy 59 next to the Shady Oaks RV park, not the one on the Ganado side of the bridge.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

The one more on the river and not lake?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Dtrojcak said:


> The one more on the river and not lake?


Yes, catfishing will be pretty slow right now, if you bait live bait before dark you'll be wasting your time, gars will clean them off. I would go for blues and use some cutbait.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Was thinking about getting on the water around 8am, set a few jug lines, and wait for bites. 
Hopefully be back in truck around noon. 
Is this the wrong time of year to expect decent results?
I don't want to fill a cooler, but I don't want to go home empty either. 
If its wrong time of year, I may try bass at Fayette or crappie at Coleto. 
Any advice?


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Wen't crappie fishing up Sandies Creek in Mid July and had 6 between 12 and 15" on minnows. It was a very short evening trip. Planned on staying after dark but the skeeters were horrible. Even caught a couple of small bass and small blues. They were off the channel in about 8-10ft. of water suspendend at 6-7ft. On the way in the mayflies were so thick around the spotlight it was unreal. I really think the lake will be better once it recovers from the low water. I drove across the dam on Wed and the water was the clearest I have seen it in a long, long time.

>E


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Texana and Coleto are both about the same distance from me. Which one would you go to this time of year? I'll be in a kayak and don't really care what I catch as long as I catch something.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

In a kayak probably Texana, just can't think of anywhere close in Coleto to jug line fish, you'll be paddling a long ways to get away from the traffic. Put in on the Navidad and you can start fishing right away. Definitely not the prime time to catfish but probably can catch some early.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

If you fish Texana or Coleto you might want to enter your son into the TGWA catfishing tournament this coming March 14th, 15th, 16th. All of the information is listed in a thread on this catfish forum. It's FREE for the youth division & First through Third Place get scholarships! Good excuse to get on the water...

Entry form link:

http://www.texasgamewarden.com/news...ndraisers/catfish-tournament-benefit-concert/


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

SSST said:


> In a kayak probably Texana, just can't think of anywhere close in Coleto to jug line fish, you'll be paddling a long ways to get away from the traffic. Put in on the Navidad and you can start fishing right away. Definitely not the prime time to catfish but probably can catch some early.


Someone else PM'd me similar advice. Looks like that's what I'll be doing.



24/7 said:


> If you fish Texana or Coleto you might want to enter your son into the TGWA catfishing tournament this coming March 14th, 15th, 16th. All of the information is listed in a thread on this catfish forum. It's FREE for the youth division & First through Third Place get scholarships! Good excuse to get on the water...
> 
> Entry form link:
> 
> http://www.texasgamewarden.com/news...ndraisers/catfish-tournament-benefit-concert/


Sounds like a good idea, but the rules are not kayak friendly. Only 1 boat per team, catfish must be alive at weigh-in, etc. Youth division are by rod&reel only.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*FREE entry*

I understand that the tournament is not geared toward kayak fishing but that is an up & coming sport and may be considered in future tournaments.

The youth division is pole & line only to create an even playing field for the youth. It's FREE to enter to all youth between 5-16 & they have a chance to recieve a scholarship by getting outside & enjoying our natural resources.

If the youth want to participate in the Team division's, they can, but become ineligible for the youth division & scholarships. They must also pay enrty fees for each category entered.

The rules & regulations were designed to keep all playing fields level for all contestants youth & adult.



Dtrojcak said:


> Someone else PM'd me similar advice. Looks like that's what I'll be doing.
> 
> Sounds like a good idea, but the rules are not kayak friendly. Only 1 boat per team, catfish must be alive at weigh-in, etc. Youth division are by rod&reel only.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

24/7 said:


> I understand that the tournament is not geared toward kayak fishing but that is an up & coming sport and may be considered in future tournaments.
> 
> The youth division is pole & line only to create an even playing field for the youth. It's FREE to enter to all youth between 5-16 & they have a chance to recieve a scholarship by getting outside & enjoying our natural resources.
> 
> ...


I can understand the reason for the rules and I may have not typed exactly what I was thinking. I would probably not enter myself because I don't have a power boat, but will probably enter my son just because it's free. I can run my jugs and he can fish with rod and reel.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Think shallow, real shallow........


----------

